# What to do after getting an offer letter in Germany?



## arun_kumar56016 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi all, 
I have received an invite for a final round of interview, which will happen in Frankfurt office. 
My concern is once I get the offer letter, what do I do next? How will I convert my current job Seeker Visa to a Work Permit?:fingerscrossed:
Also how long will it take for the conversion? 
Kindly someone assist me on this & your help will be greatly appreciated!!!

Kind Regards


----------

